# Asking advice



## Lisztfreak

I've recently thought of writing an interesting piece of music, simply to see whether I'll be able to compose without knowledge of musical theory.

I thought of an arrangement of the Dies irae chorale for organ, brass and timpani (and strings perhaps). 

What do you think about the instruments and would you like to suggest something? 

Thanks in advance, I'll appreciate your opinion whatever it is.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Here's a 14-second example of how a climactic part might sound.

View attachment 70


It's in 3/4 measure, tonality of C major. Tempo Moderato (110).

Sorry for the sound, I'm using a crappy programme. The timpani should be quieter, I know.


----------



## Frasier

The idea of organ, brass and timps sounds fine. But what organ samples/instrument are you using? You'll probably need to start with fewer stops than at the climax (and following it?) probably diapasons 8, 4 and 2, the usual sort of Great manual stuff, then build up adding mixtures/mutation stops and the full organ at the climax. 

The problem is if you use midi. You need a cathedral acoustic to get that big organ sound. That means reverb and a careful balance with the timps. In a big hall/cathedral, the timps wouldn't have quite the presence in your example. 
Be sure to put all the important notes in the harmony in the brass unless you're after a special effect. Don't count on the organ to fill in - it might but missing brass notes will probably show.

It would definitely work, so good luck!
Frasier.


----------



## Rod Corkin

Lisztfreak said:


> I've recently thought of writing an interesting piece of music, simply to see whether I'll be able to compose without knowledge of musical theory.
> 
> I thought of an arrangement of the Dies irae chorale for organ, brass and timpani (and strings perhaps).
> 
> What do you think about the instruments and would you like to suggest something?
> 
> Thanks in advance, I'll appreciate your opinion whatever it is.


There has been computer software to allow for composition and production of the music as complete multi-part scores for many years. I remember producing string quartets and started a symphony on my old Amiga over 10 years ago. I have only the most basic knowledge of music writing but with this program one places the notes directly onto sheets of on-screen music paper, every musical nuance was available. You could then hear what it sounded like by adding digitised instrumental samples to each part composed. Then you could print out the finished score for all the world to behold, simple really.

With this post I have become a senior member already! I think it should be more than a mere 100 posts to gain this rank, I've only been posting a couple of weeks!


----------

